
Patricia Kuhl on the Cognitive Flexibility of Bilingual Babies - hos234
https://www.haaretz.com/us-news/.premium.MAGAZINE-how-12-hours-can-change-your-baby-s-life-1.7307987
======
qiaohua
Paywall...?

